# cross bow info



## trygg-t (Nov 16, 2008)

*Super mag*



Almino said:


> Just picked-up a used Horton Super Mag cross bow. Looking for any info on this crossbow.
> Thanx in advance


Had mine since 1994, just changed strings, thats it!! Quality!!


----------



## Almino (Sep 7, 2011)

*re horton super mag*



trygg-t said:


> Had mine since 1994, just changed strings, thats it!! Quality!!


Thanks trygg-t for the response, any specs on this model?


----------

